# Southeast Championship 2020



## ProStar (Apr 7, 2020)

The 2020 CubingUSA Southeast Championship will be occurring on July 31-August 2 in Daytona Beach, Florida. Anyone else going?


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 11, 2020)

I should be going (assuming the quarantine doesnt continue until then)


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

Cool, what events are you going to do?


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 12, 2020)

Probably 2-5, OH, mega pyra and skewb, and maybe possible sq-1


----------



## ProStar (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm doing 2-5, OH, Mega, Pyra, Skewb and BLD so we have pretty similar events


----------



## teboecubes (May 25, 2020)

Is the comp cancelled? It's not on the WCA site anymore


----------



## ProStar (May 25, 2020)

teboecubes said:


> Is the comp cancelled? It's not on the WCA site anymore



I bookmarked it a while ago, so it shows up on "my competitions", but when I hover over it says "This competition is not confirmed and not visible". I'd think they'd post/email about it if it was cancelled, but idk. @cuberkid10


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 26, 2020)

comp's cancelled. We don't have any way to contact anybody since there were no registrations. Bookmarking just allows automatic emails to be sent, nothing a Delegate/organizer can interact with.


----------

